# Mulege



## aldonova (Aug 18, 2014)

Taking a trip to Mulege 1st week of September.Can anyone tell me if the bank in Mulege is closed or open or if there is a ATM in town? I know there is a bank in Loreto but how about Santa Rosalia? Also, I've heard there is a government checkpoint north of Loreto on Hwy 1. Is this a problem?Will the police try and pressure us to pay them to get by the checkpoint? Thanks everyone.


----------

